# My Humis starting to fill up at great expense



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Heres my Humis although compared to some its a like a lost cause


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: My Humis staring to fill up at great expense*

very nice, is that a puffer fish on top of the humi, really cool setup and smokes


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: My Humis staring to fill up at great expense*

Looks like a good start to me!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: My Humis staring to fill up at great expense*

Good start, time to get another humi.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: My Humis staring to fill up at great expense*

Nice setup and you are right, it looks like they are filling up.

If you want to send the Behikes to me that would free you up some space 

Best regards, tony


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: My Humis staring to fill up at great expense*

Some great looking humi's and a nice bit of collecting there Steve ! :thumb:


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: My Humis staring to fill up at great expense*

Lookin' good! On the the next one!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

*Re: My Humis staring to fill up at great expense*

looks like you started on a slippery slope just as i did


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: My Humis staring to fill up at great expense*

Nice stash


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: My Humis staring to fill up at great expense*

Mmmmm....petite edmundo's. My next cc purchase !


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: My Humis staring to fill up at great expense*

Elegant and well organized, Steve! The Major would be proud!

Only thing I'd recommend would be to crack open those boxes slightly.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: My Humis staring to fill up at great expense*

That looks like a killer start! You're going pretty fast there partner!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: My Humis staring to fill up at great expense*

Great work Steve!

Those are beautiful!!!!!!!! :high5:

.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: My Humis staring to fill up at great expense*

Awesome!! looks great. :spy:


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: My Humis staring to fill up at great expense*



Herf N Turf said:


> Only thing I'd recommend would be to crack open those boxes slightly.


I did think about that, i will just as soon as my oust fans arrive to put in the Adorini.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: My Humis staring to fill up at great expense*

Damn nice looking set-up, and oh my what a nice stash! I'm green with envy, well done!


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: My Humis staring to fill up at great expense*

Looks like a dream of aficionado :redface:


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: My Humis staring to fill up at great expense*

Great looking stash!


----------



## duwan (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: My Humis staring to fill up at great expense*

Nice collection there.


----------



## UGA07 (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: My Humis staring to fill up at great expense*

Nice humis and definitely a nice stash of :smoke:


----------



## nighthawk2k8 (Oct 20, 2009)

nice humi!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*Don't you just hate when that happens?* Nice pickin's.......


----------



## logos (Jul 27, 2010)

sweet setup!


----------



## TheLurch (Dec 28, 2009)

Are those the epicure no. 2 in the top? If so, they are my favorite Robusto!


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

TheLurch said:


> Are those the epicure no. 2 in the top? If so, they are my favorite Robusto!


They 'were' lurch ive smoked em now haha, but in the cabinet ive a box (cab) of Epi Especiales.. there about 1 inch longer same RG, im 'trying' not to start them yet but when i start i cant stop!


----------

